# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ζητείται Ηλεκτρονικος για escape room

## gRooV

Ζητείται ατομο κατα προτίμηση πτυχιουχος απο τμημα ηλεκτρονικών. 


Στρατιωτικες υποχρεώσεις εκπληρωμενες.


Η θέση αφορά εταιρεία παραγωγής παιχνιδιών εσωτερικού χωρου η οποία εδρευει στην Αθηνα αλλά θα χρειάζεται να γινονται ταξίδια κι εκτος Ελλαδος.


Για περισοτερες λεπτομερειες επικοινωνηστε μαζι μου μεσω pm.

----------

zisosak (14-01-20)

----------

